# Du lịch và cuộc sống > Hỏi đáp >  Xin hỏi kinh nghiệm du lịch Kiên Giang tự túc?

## Alyaj

Sắp tới mình cùng với gia đình muốn đi Kiên Giang. Mình Xin hỏi *kinh nghiệm du lịch Kiên Giang tự túc*? cả nhà tư vấn dùm mình nhé

----------


## Meoluoi9x

_Kiên Giang là một tỉnh ven biển thuộc đồng bằng sông Cửu Long, trung tâm tỉnh là TP Rạch Giá, cách TP Hồ Chí Minh 250km về phía Tây. Kiên Giang giáp với An Giang ở phía Đông Bắc; phía Đông giáp Cần Thơ và Hậu Giang; phía Đông Nam giáp Bạc Liêu và phía Nam giáp Cà Mau; phía Bắc tiếp giáp Campuchia với đường biên giới dài 54km, phía tây giáp vịnh Thái Lan với đường bờ biển hơn 200km. Kiên Giang có 01TP (Rạch Giá), 01 TX (Hà Tiên) và 13 huyện (An Biên, An Minh, Châu Thành, Giồng Riềng, Gò Quao, Hòn Đất, Kiên Hải, Kiên Lương, Phú Quốc, Tân Hiệp, Vĩnh Thuận, U Minh Thượng, Giang Thành).

Kiên Giang là tỉnh có nhiều lợi thế tiềm năng du lịch vừa có đồng bằng vừa có núi, có rừng, có biển. Đó là lợi thế lớn để Kiên Giang phát triển du lịch đa dạng như du lịch sinh thái, du lịch biển đảo…_

*Những thông tin cần thiết và kinh nghiệm khi đi du lịch Kiên Giang*

*Di tích lịch sử , danh lam thắng cảnh, điểm đến Kiên Giang:*

- Rạch Giá: Từ TP Rạch Giá ngắm nhìn hoàng hôn trên biển Tây Kiên Giang rất đẹp. Rạch Giá có khu lấn biển, bến tàu Phú Quốc, đền thờ anh hùng Nguyễn Trung Trực, chùa Tam Bảo…

- Phú Quốc: Đây là hòn đảo lớn nhất Việt Nam tương đương với đảo quốc Singapore, có diện tích 573km2, cách Rạch Giá 120km đường biển. Phú Quốc không chỉ có 120km bờ biển sạch đẹp mà còn có rừng nguyên sinh, 99 ngọn núi, sông, suối… Phú Quốc đang phát triển du lịch mạnh và thu thút đông đảo du khách trong và ngoài nước. Các điểm tham quan du lịch ở Phú Quốc như  Dinh Cậu, Bãi Sao, vườn quốc gia Phú Quốc, làng chài Hàm Ninh, Bãi Trường, Gành Dầu, suối Tranh, suối Đá Bàn, nhà thùng nước mắm, vườn tiêu…

- Hà Tiên: có nhiều cảnh đẹp, điểm du lịch như núi Pháo Đài (Kim Dự Lan Đào), núi lăng Mạc Cửu (Bình San Điệp Thuỷ), chuông chùa Tam Bảo (Tiêu Tụ Thần Chung), tiếng trống Giang Thành (Giang Thành dạ cổ), Thạch động thôn vân (Động đá nuốt mây), núi Đá Dựng (Châu nham lạc lộ), Đông Hồ (Đông Hồ ấn nguyệt), Bãi Ớt-Hòn Heo (Nam Phố trường ba), Mũi Nai (Lộc trĩ thôn cư), bãi Lư Khê (Lư Khê ngự bạc).

- Kiên Lương: có nhiều điểm tham quan du lịch như khu du lịch Chùa Hang-Hòn Phụ Tử; quần đảo Bà Lụa có 40 đảo lớn nhỏ, thiên nhiên thơ mộng và hoang sơ; Mo So một dãy núi có nhiều hang động, được công nhận là khu di tích lịch sử quốc gia…

*Lễ hội:*

- Lễ hội chùa Hang: Tổ chức hàng năm vào kéo dài một tuần lễ 8-15/4 (âm lịch). Đây là những ngày hội mừng Phật đản sinh.
- Lễ giỗ anh hùng Nguyễn Trung Trực: Tổ chức tại đến thờ Nguyễn Trung Trực, tại 18 Nguyễn Công Trứ, TP Rạch Giá, vào các ngày 26-28/8 (âm lịch).
- Lễ hội của đồng bào dân tộc Khmer: Có 3 lễ hội trong năm như Chol Chnam Thmay ( đón mừng năm mới trong 3 ngày 13-15/3 âm lịch); Dolta (lễ cúng ông bà, diễn ra trong tháng 8 âm lịch); Oc Om Boc ( lễ cúng trăng, được tổ chức vào ngày 15/10 âm lịch). Hoạt động các lễ hội này là trò chơi dân gian như hát dù kê, múa lâm thôn, thả đèn gió, đua ghe ngo.

*Các đặc sản*: Kiên Giang có nhiều đặc sản như nước mắm Phú Quốc, tiêu Phú Quốc, chó Phú Quốc, rượu sim Phú Quốc, gỏi cá trích, ghẹ, ốc nhảy…

*Khách sạn tại Kiên Giang*

-   Sài Gòn-Phú Quốc: KP7, Trần Hưng Đạo, Dương Đông, Phú Quốc - Điện thoại: 077 3846 999
-   Thiên Hải Sơn: 68 Trần Hưng Đạo- KP7- TT Dương Đông, Phú Quốc - Điện thoại: 077 3866 146
-   Hòn Trẹm Resort : xã Bình An, huyện Kiên Lương - Điện thoại: 077 3854 331
-   Khu du lịch Lạc Hồng - Bãi Dương: Khu đô thị lấn biển, TP Rạch Giá - Điện thoại: 077 350 0350
-   Palace: 243 Trần Phú, TP Rạch Giá - Điện thoại: 077 3866 146
-   Phương Nam: 844 Nguyễn Trung Trực, TP Rạch Giá - Điện thoại: 077 3812 229
-   Tô Châu: 16 Lê Lợi, TP Rạch Giá - Điện thoại: 077 3878 222
-   Thanh Mai: 260 Nguyễn Trung Trực, TP Rạch Giá - Điện thoại: 077 3863 857
-    Hải Vân: 55 Lam Sơn, TX Hà Tiên - Điện thoại: 077 3852 001
-    Hải Yến: 15 Tô Châu, TX Hà Tiên - Điện thoại: 077 3851 580
-    Pháo Đài: 01 Mạc Thiên Tích, TX Hà Tiên - Điện thoại: 077 3851 849

*Nhà hàng tại Kiên Giang:*

 -     Hải Âu: 02 Nguyễn Trung Trực, TP Rạch Giá - Điện thoại: 077 3863 740
-     Kim Dự- Mũi Nai: Bãi trước Khu du lịch Mũi Nai, Pháo Đài, Hà Tiên - Điện thoại: 077 3850 726
-     Tô Châu: 16 Lê Lợi, TP Rạch Giá - Điện thoại: 077 3878 222
-     Hướng Dương: 207A Lâm Quang Ky, TP Rạch Giá - Điện thoại: 077 3863350
-      Sao Mai: 79 Chi Lăng, TP Rạch Giá - Điện thoại: 077 3863234
-    Tân Hưng Phát: 357 Lâm Quang Ky, TP Rạch Giá - Điện thoại: 077 3812319
-      Hương Biển: Dương Đông, Phú Quốc - Điện thoại: 077 3847834
-      Vườn Táo: Dương Tơ, Phú Quốc - Điện thoại: 077 3847008   
-      Hải Đăng: Mũi Nai, TX Hà Tiên - Điện thoại: 077 3850344
-      Hải Vân: 04 Trần Hầu, TX Hà Tiên - Điện thoại: 077 3850344
-    Kim Dự: 14 Phương Thành, TX Hà Tiên - Điện thoại: 077 3851 929
-    Hương Biển: Dương Đông. Phú Quốc - Điện thoại: 077 3846 050
-    Sea Star Resort: Dương Đông, Phú Quốc - Điện thoại: 077 3982 161    
-    Tropicana Resort: Dương Đông, Phú Quốc - Điện thoại: 077 3847 127
-     Sasco Blue Lagoon Resort:64 Trần Hưng Đạo, Dương Đông, Phú Quốc- Điện thoại: 077 3994499
-     Long Beach’s Ancient Village Resort&Spa: Trần Hưng Đạo, Dương Đông, Phú Quốc - Điện thoại: 077 3 981 818



Để xem đi lại, ăn ở, tất tần tật các vấn đề về du lịch Kiên Giang click vào *du lịch Kiên Giang* - *du lich Kien Giang*

----------


## dulich123

Chào bạn, hiện mình đang công tác tại Công ty Cổ Phần FIDITOUR. Một chút kinh nghiệm cho chuyến du lịch Kiên Giang - Phú Quốc mà mình muốn tư vấn cho bạn như sau:

*Thời điểm:*

Thời gian lý tưởng nhất để du lịch đảo Phú Quốc là từ tháng 09 đến tháng 03 âm lịch hàng năm, đặc biệt là giai đoạn từ tháng 11 đến tháng 01 âm lịch. Trong thời gian này thời tiết ít mưa, biển êm, thuận lợi cho những chuyến tàu từ Rạch Giá đi Phú Quốc. Hơn nữa, trong khoảng thời gian này lượng khách đến Phú Quốc giảm hơn nhiều so với mùa hè vì vậy khách du lịch có thể dễ dàng đặt chỗ các dịch vụ: vé tàu, vé máy bay, phòng nghỉ, điểm ăn uống…

*Ở đâu?*

Các khách sạn 2 sao giao động từ 250.000 VND/đêm đến 500.000 VND/đêm tùy loại phòng và tùy khách sạn. Các khách sạn, khu resort 3 sao thì giá phòng từ 650.000 VND/đêm đến 1.500.000 VND/đêm tùy loại phòng và tùy khách sạn. Nếu bạn có túi tiền rủng rỉnh thì các khách sạn và khu resort 4 sao sẽ là lựa chọn dành cho bạn, giá phòng giao động từ 90 USD/đêm đến 400 USD/đêm. Các khu resort 4 sao được đánh giá cao về chất lương dịch vụ và phòng ốc tiện nghi có thể nói đến như Khu Nghỉ Dưỡng La Veranda, Khu Nghỉ Dưỡng Sasco Blue Lagoon và Khu Nghỉ Dưỡng Làng Cổ Ven Biển (Long Beach Ancient Village) hay Chen La.



*Chơi gì?*

Lặn ngắm san hô:

Hệ thống sinh thái biển đa dạng thuộc quần đảo An Thới ở phía Nam hay hòn Móng Tay, hòn Đồi Mồi và hòn Thầy Bói phía Bắc đảo Phú Quốc là những nơi lý tưởng để du khách khám phá thế giới đại dương, đặc biệt hơn cả là các dải san hô nơi dây được xếp vào bậc nhất Việt Nam về mức độ phong phú với 17 loại cứng, mềm và hải qùy khác nhau.

Câu cá, khám phá đảo hoang:

 Chiến lợi phẩm là cá câu đươc sẽ được phụ vụ ngay trên tàu. Đây còn là dịp để trải nghiệm cuộc sống cần mẫn của các ngư phủ nơi hải đảo xa xôi. Quần đảo An Thới với 12 hòn đảo nhỏ to khác nhau ở phía Nam hay hòn Móng Tay, hòn Đồi Mồi, hòn Thầy Bói ở phía Bắc, giáp Campuchia là những hòn đảo còn giữ nguyên nét hoang sơ với bãi cát trắng sẽ là những nơi lý tưởng cho cắm trại, dã ngoại và khám phá...

Câu mực đêm:

Khi màn đêm buông xuống, toàn đảo Phú Quốc trở nên tĩnh lặng nhưng ở phía xa ngoài khơi cuộc sống của các ngư phủ vẫn hối hả với các ngọn đèn lung linh như một thành phố náo nhiệt.  Đó chính là lúc để trải nghiệm những giây phút vừa thư giãn vừa thú vị cùng thủy thủ đoàn với hoạt động câu mực đêm. Sẽ không gì bằng khi chính tay bạn câu được những con mực đang săn mồi dưới biển hay vớt được những chú cá kiếm, cá xanh xương đang nổi mình trên mặt biển. Chiến lợi phẩm là mực câu hay cá vốt được sẽ được phục vụ ngay trên tàu.

Khám phá rừng nguyên sinh

Nếu bạn là người ưa thích mạo hiểm thì đây chính là chọn lựa dành cho bạn. Khu bảo tồn sinh thái suối Đá Ngọn nằm dưới hạ nguồn các con suối bắt nguồn từ dãy núi Hàm Ninh, là nơi lý tưởng cho hoạt động dã ngoại, leo núi, khám phá rừng nguyên sinh và tắm suối. Không chỉ được đắm mình trong làn nước trong mát, bạn còn có dịp được tận hưởng cảm giác sảng khoái với hồ Jaccuzzi thiên nhiên độc nhất vô nhị của nơi này.

Khám phá Bắc đảo hoang sơ

Bắc đảo Phú Quốc là vùng đất trù phú với dãy rừng nguyên sinh và hệ động thực vật phong phú cùng vô số những bãi biển đẹp ẩn hiện sau những cánh rừng. Đến với Bắc đảo là đến với thiên nhiên hoang sơ


Hành trình khám phá Bắc đảo bao gồm:

- Vườn tiêu KhuTượng : Tìm hiểu phương pháp trồng tiêu truyền thống để tạo ra một loại tiêu đặc sản của người dân xứ đảo. Khách có thể mua tiêu tại vườn. Tiêu Phú Quốc thì không có tiêu ở đâu sánh bằng.



- Khu bảo tồn sinh thái Gành Dầu: Tản bộ và khám rừng nguyên sinh. Sẽ không gì thú vị hơn khi được thả hồn cùng thiên nhiên hoang dã và bất chợt nín thở để nghe những tiếng rúc rích của côn trùng, và chim chóc, muôn thú vọng từ rừng sâu

 - Đền thờ Nguyễn Trung Trực: Tìm hiểu chiến tích chống Pháp của vị anh hùng dân tộc trên đất Phú Quốc. Đây còn là dịp để trải lòng cùng tình yêu đất nước khi được ôn lại những trang sử hào hùng...

 - Mũi Gành Dầu : Ngắm hải giới Campuchia và trải ngiệm cuộc sống giản dị của ngư dân địa phương. Một nét duyên thầm của nơi đây chính là những tiếng ca tài tử mà bất chợt bạn nghe đươc từ những ngư dân địa phương khi đang thả hồn cùng biển xanh và những gềnh đá nhấp nhô tạo nên một bức tranh vừa động vừa tĩnh.

- Ra khơi: Đây là khoảnh khắc đáng nhớ nhất của chuyến đi cùng hoạt động câu cá, bơi lặn và khám phá đảo hoang trên vùng biển giáp hải giới Camphuchia. Tại sao không thử một lần trải nghiệm bản năng sinh với họat động lặn lội săn bắt? Nếu không bạn vẵn có thể đặt thức ăn từ các nhà hàng gần đó để thưởng thức ngay trên đảo hoang.

- Nhà thùng sản xuất nước mắm (trên đường trở về từ Bắc đảo): Tìm hiểu phương pháp ủ cá truyền thống để tạo ra hương vị đậm đà của nước mắm Phú Quốc nổi tiếng. Khách có thể mua nước mắm tại xưởng. Nước mắm Phú Quốc "thơm ngon đến giọt cuối cùng"

 -Làng chài Hàm Ninh: Ở đây bạn có thể thưởng thức món ghẹ chỉ với giá 80000vnd/kg (+20000vnd tiền công luộc) và nhiều đồ hải sản khác cũng rất hấp dẫn thơm ngon. Ngoài ra, con đường nhỏ dẫn ra bến cảng ở làng chài này rất đẹp và lãng mạn cho những bức ảnh mê hồn.

Khám phá Nam đảo:

Nam đảo Phú Quốc là vùng đất thấp đan xen rừng cấp hai, là nơi tập trung dân cư của đảo. Các bãi biển đẹp thu hút lòng người như bãi Trường, bãi Sao, bãi Khem, Giếng Ngự được nhắc đến như một nét duyên riêng biệt của đảo Phú Quốc

Hành trình khám phá Nam đảo bao gồm:


- Khu Cội Nguồn: Nếu bảo tàng tư nhân này hay những gian hàng trưng bày ở đây không là mối quan tâm thì những chú chó săn Phú Quốc và những ngôi nhà truyền thống của người dân Phú Quốc được gìn giữ lại nơi đây chắc sẽ là một phần trong hành trình khám phá Đảo Ngọc của bạn.

- Khu nuôi cấy ngọc trai Nhật Bản: Tìm hiểu quy trình sản xuất ngọc trai, khách có thể mua những viên ngọc trai được nuôi cấy tại đảo để làm quà lưu niêm cho một chuyến đi. Nếu những viên ngọc trai đắt tiền nằm ngòai kế họach chi tiêu của bạn thì những sản phẩm ngọc trai rẻ tiền hơn (từ 50.000 Đ) chắc chắn sẽ thu hút sự chú ý của bạn bởi sự long lanh của chúng

 - Di Tích Lịch Sử Lao Phú Quốc: Tìm hiểu tội ác chiến tranh của đế quốc Mỹ. Di tích này vừa được tôn tạo để du khách khi đến Phú Quốc có thể hình dung được sự tra tấn và giết chóc dã man của Mỹ - Ngụy

- Bãi Sao: Đắm mình cùng làn nước trong mát của biển xanh và cát trắng. Bãi Sao đựơc xem là bãi biển đẹp nhất đối với người dân Phú Quốc. Những hạt cát trắng mịn đã khiến không ít người phải cất giữ lại cho một lần ghé qua nơi này. Ở đây, có một nhà hàng cho khách để xe và tắm tráng miễn phí nhưng đồ ăn thì khá đắt đỏ.

- Ra khơi tham quan khu làng chài ven biển, mua và thưởng thức món gỏi cá trích đặc sản của ngư dân bãi Khem, câu cá trên tàu tại Mũi Ông Đội và hòn Dăm, tham quan di tích Giếng Ngự (hay còn gọi là Giếng Tiên), tìm hiểu dấu tích vua Gia Long khi trốn chạy quân Tây Sơn và sau đó tự do tắm biển và khám phá nét hoang sơ của bãi cát trắng...

 - Suối Tranh: Khám phá sinh thái khu bảo tồn rừng nguyên sinh và tận hưởng làn nước trong mát bắt nguồn từ dãy núi Hàm Ninh (vào mùa mưa)

 - Bãi Kem: Là bãi tắm đẹp, nổi tiếng có cát trắng và mịn như bột nằm phía nam đảo Phú Quốc. Chen lẫn những bãi cát thỉnh thoảng nhô ra biển là những ghềnh đá nhấp nhô. Bãi Kem cách Dương Đông 25 km (16 miles), cách cảng An Thới 5 km (3 miles). Ven bãi Kem là những bãi cỏ xanh mượt mà và rừng già nguyên sinh. Du khách tới đây có thể tắm biển câu cá, bắt ốc và nổi lửa để thưởng thức đặc sản. Bãi Kem gây ấn tượng với khách du lịch bởi những đặc sản của đảo: món gỏi cá trích (40000 vnd đĩa nhỏ, 50000vnd đĩa to), món cá sòng (trông giống còn cá nục ngoài Bắc) 30000vnd/kg(được 4 con to), đặc biệt là món mực mì với 2 con mực to bự được cho vào bát mỳ tôm cực kỳ thơm ngon và lại còn độc đáo nữa chứ.

*Ăn gì?*


Gỏi cá tríchGỏi ốc giácGỏi cá nhồngCòi biên maiSúp nấm tràm – Chỉ có vào mùa mưa.Rượu simNhum ( Cầu gai )

Ngoài ra, còn vô số các đặc sản hấp dẫn khác như: Cá mú nướng giấy bạc, Cá mang ếch chiên xù, Ghẹ hàm ninh, Tôm tích, Ốc nhảy lớn, Bào Ngư, Còi chôm chôm...

*Ăn ở đâu?*

Địa chỉ ăn sáng :

Quán ăn Lê Giang – Nằm ngay vòng xoay chợ đêm , quán ăn lê giang là địa chỉ ăn sáng quen thuộc của những du khách đi theo đoàn . 25.000đ/phần.

 Quán ăn Quốc Anh – Đồ ăn ở đây được nhiều khách khen ngon , giá 20.000đ/tô . Đường 30/4 Phú quốc , gần khách sạn Thăng Long .

 Quán bánh canh chả cá – Là quán ăn bình dân nằm bên lề đường , ngay sát khách sạn thăng long , nếu bạn thích ngồi nhìn cảnh đường phố và thưởng thức hương vị bản địa hãy đến đây nếm thử . 15.000đ/tô.

 Nhà hàng Zen – Nhà hàng sang trọng nằm trên đường 30/4 , khung cảnh sân vườn mát mẻ , nhân viên phục vụ chuyên nghiệp . 35.000đ/suất.

Buffet sáng ở Hotel Hương Biển – Bạn có thể gọi đến hotel để đặt xuất ăn sáng Buffet tại nhà hàng này dù bạn ko thuê phòng ở đây . 50000-70000đ/suất.

Bạn có thể ăn trưa, ăn tối tại các bãi biển, hay ghé thăm các nhà hàng như:

- Nhà hàng Vườn Táo : Ở đây nổi tiếng với món gỏi cá trích nhấm nháp cùng rượu sim rừng. Trước khi ăn gỏi cá trích hãy nhớ bảo các anh phục vụ đọc cho nghe câu thần chú về gỏi cá trích nhé ! Nên ở nhà hàng Vườn táo vào ban ngày vì ban đêm ở đây vắng vẻ do nằm xa trung tâm thị trấn.

- Chợ Đêm Dinh Cậu : Món ăn phong phú với nhiều hàng quán nằm sát nhau , cá tôm mực tươi rói nằm kế bên bếp lửa than hồng . Hãy thưởng thức hương vị của biển theo cách của bạn .

- Quán Gia Tường Đây là nơi duy nhất ko bán hải sản ở Phú quốc,  món ăn ở đây là đặc sản của rừng Phú quốc . Bạn có nghe qua tên con Càng tôm , càng cuốc ? Hãy đến đây để biết nhé !

Ngoài ra, bạn có thể tham khảo các nhà hàng như: Zen với khuôn viên rộng rãi, thoáng mát, Sông Xanh có view ra dòng sông Dương Đông xanh biếc hay các nhà hàng có giá cả bình dân như Trùng Dương, Sáng Tươi, Nghêu sò ốc hến, Nghêu sò Phú Quốc...

Hay bạn có thể nghỉ chân tại Sao Beach Club, nhà hàng mới nhất ở Bãi Sao với phong cách phục vụ chuyên nghiệp. Trong hành trình tham quan Nam đảo, bạn có thể lựa chọn nhà hàng Gió biển, nằm ở Mũi chuồng Vích, có bungalows, nơi có thể ngắm biên giới Campuchia hay Biên Hải Quán – ở mũi Gành dầu , chủ quán chính là tiên sinh Hai Trang người sản xuất Muối tiêu Dưỡng sinh hay còn gọi Hồng tiêu Phú quốc,  bạn có thể mua muối ở đây và thưởng thức hải sản.

Xem thêm thông tin tại:
http://www.fiditour.com/tu-van-du-li...uoc-vn779.html

Chúc bạn có một chuyến du lịch thú vị!

----------


## hangnt

_Được thiên nhiên ưu đãi với nhiều danh lam thắng cảnh như “non nước Hà Tiên”, “ biển trời Phú Quốc” cùng với những địa danh đi vào lịch sử là rừng U Minh, Hòn Đất, Hà Tiên, Phú Quốc, Kiên Giang hiện nay đang là một trong những địa điểm du lịch “hot” nhất miền tây. Nếu bạn đang có dự định làm một chuyến phượt đến vùng đất xinh đẹp này thì dưới đây là một số kinh nghiệm nhỏ giúp cho chuyến đi của bạn đấy_


*Đôi nét về tỉnh Kiên Giang*

Kiên Giang là một tỉnh ven biển thuộc đồng bằng sông Cửu Long, trung tâm tỉnh là TP Rạch Giá, cách TP Hồ Chí Minh 250km về phía Tây. Kiên Giang giáp với An Giang ở phía Đông Bắc; phía Đông giáp Cần Thơ và Hậu Giang; phía Đông Nam giáp Bạc Liêu và phía Nam giáp Cà Mau; phía Bắc tiếp giáp Campuchia với đường biên giới dài 54km, phía tây giáp vịnh Thái Lan với đường bờ biển hơn 200km. Kiên Giang có 01TP (Rạch Giá), 01 TX (Hà Tiên) và 13 huyện (An Biên, An Minh, Châu Thành, Giồng Riềng, Gò Quao, Hòn Đất, Kiên Hải, Kiên Lương, Phú Quốc, Tân Hiệp, Vĩnh Thuận, U Minh Thượng, Giang Thành).

Kiên Giang là tỉnh có nhiều lợi thế tiềm năng du lịch vừa có đồng bằng vừa có núi, có rừng, có biển. Đó là lợi thế lớn để Kiên Giang phát triển du lịch đa dạng như du lịch sinh thái, du lịch biển đảo…

*Nên đi du lịch Kiên Giang vào thời điểm nào?*

Thời điểm đông khách du lịch nhất là mùa mưa, từ tháng 4 đến tháng 9.

Tuy nhiên, mùa khô (tháng 10 đến tháng 9 năm sau) là thời điểm Kiên Giang đẹp nhất. Nhìn chung bạn có thể yên tâm du lịch vào bất cứ thời điểm nào trong năm vì nhiệt độ trung bình năm chỉ vào khoảng 28 độ C.

Quan trọng nhất là theo dõi dự báo thời tiết để tránh những ngày mưa bão.

*Đến Kiên Giang bằng phương tiện gì?*
Các bạn có thể ra bến xe miền Tây (địa chỉ: 395 Kinh Dương Vương, phường An Lạc, Quận Bình Tân Tp.HCM) để mua vé hoặc liên hệ các xe chuyên chạy tuyến Sài Gòn – Đồng Tháp như:

Xe PHƯƠNG TRANG 
Sài Gòn: 272 Đề Thám, quận 1. ĐT: (08) 38375570
Rạch Giá: 260A Nguyễn Bỉnh Khiêm, P.Vĩnh Quang (077)3.691.691.
Tuyến Sài Gòn – Rạch Giá
Giá vé 110.000đ.
Xuất phát tại Sài Gòn (bến xe miền Tây) lúc 8h15-10h15-12h15-14h15-16h15-22h15-23h15-24h.
Xuất phát tại Rạch Giá lúc 9h-11h30-23h-24h.Xe Mai Linh: Tổng đài đặt vé tại Sài Gòn: (08) 39 29 29 29. Đường dây nóng: 0985 29 29 29.
Rạch Giá: Bến xe Rạch Giá, 260A guyễn Bỉnh Khiêm ĐT (077)3929292.
Hà Tiên: Bến xe Hà Tiên, ĐT (077)3956956.
Tuyến Sài Gòn – Rạch Giá
Khởi hành tại Sài Gòn từ 0h đến 23h30, 60 phút một chuyến. Xe 45 chỗ khởi hành lúc 11h và 23h.Xe KUMHO:
Trạm Lê Hồng Phong: (08) 3833.8180 – 3833.8190.
BX Miền Tây: (08) 3752.7878.
Tuyến Sài Gòn – Hà Tiên
Khởi hành tại bến xe miền Tây lúc 9h30-11h-15h30-21h-22h.
Tại bến xe Hà Tiên lúc 7h50-11h-20h20-21h10-22h30. Giá vé ghế ngồi 120.000, ghế nằm 130.000.
Tuyến Sài Gòn – Hòn Chông
Khởi hành Sài Gòn 11h. Khởi hành Hòn Chông 21h30.
Tuyến Sài Gòn – Kiên Lương
Khởi hành tại bến xe miền Tây lúc 11h-15h30-20h45.
Khởi hành tại Kiên Lương 9h00-22h00-22h15, Giá vé ghế ngồi 110.000, ghế bật nằm 120.000

*Ở đâu tại Kiên Giang?*
Khu vực trung tâm Kiên Giang gồm các tuyến đường sau, các bạn căn cứ vào đó để thuê khách sạn tiện cho việc di chuyển nhé: Nguyễn Trung Trực, Ngô Quyền, Trần Phú, Nguyễn Bỉnh Khiêm, …

 Sài Gòn-Phú Quốc: KP7, Trần Hưng Đạo, Dương Đông, Phú Quốc – Điện thoại: 077 3846 999 Thiên Hải Sơn: 68 Trần Hưng Đạo- KP7- TT Dương Đông, Phú Quốc – Điện thoại: 077 3866 146 Hòn Trẹm Resort : xã Bình An, huyện Kiên Lương – Điện thoại: 077 3854 331 Khu du lịch Lạc Hồng – Bãi Dương: Khu đô thị lấn biển, TP Rạch Giá – Điện thoại: 077 350 0350 Palace: 243 Trần Phú, TP Rạch Giá – Điện thoại: 077 3866 146 Phương Nam: 844 Nguyễn Trung Trực, TP Rạch Giá – Điện thoại: 077 3812 229 Tô Châu: 16 Lê Lợi, TP Rạch Giá – Điện thoại: 077 3878 222 Thanh Mai: 260 Nguyễn Trung Trực, TP Rạch Giá – Điện thoại: 077 3863 857 Hải Vân: 55 Lam Sơn, TX Hà Tiên – Điện thoại: 077 3852 001 Hải Yến: 15 Tô Châu, TX Hà Tiên – Điện thoại: 077 3851 580 Pháo Đài: 01 Mạc Thiên Tích, TX Hà Tiên – Điện thoại: 077 3851 849

*Ăn gì ở Kiên Giang ?

Thưởng thức bún cá Kiên Giang*


Bún cá ở Sài Gòn không thiếu chỗ bán, nhưng muốn thưởng thức trọn vẹn đúng vị món này thì phải về đúng quê hương làm nên tên tuổi của nó – thành phố Rạch Giá, Kiên Giang. Địa chỉ thường được người truyền tai nhau nhiều nhất khi đến đây du lịch thường là quán trên đường Mạc Cửu đối diện trường Cao đẳng Kinh tế – Kỹ thuật, có lẽ vì nơi đây nấu vừa miệng mọi người nên được biết đến nhiều hơn. Quán này cũng là địa điểm ưa thích của teen nơi đây.

*Bánh canh ghẹ chả – món ngon xứ biển Kiên Giang*

Bánh canh chả ghẹ mang hương vị đặc trưng của xứ biển Kiên Giang. Nhìn tô bánh canh chả ghẹ, dĩa rau tươi xanh nào bắp chuối, rau quế, xà lách, rau muống… đã hấp dẫn thực khách ngay từ ban đầu khi mới dọn ra.


Tô bánh gần như lấp đầy mặt là thịt ghẹ, chả cá thu và vài cọng ngò như thêm hoa, thêm nhụy. Tô bánh ngon nhờ miếng ghẹ nào cũng béo ngọt, miếng chả cá thu mằn mặn, vừa dẻo vừa dai, cọng bánh canh trắng trong dai giòn hấp dẫn. Trong lúc thả hồn theo hương vị, bắt gặp vị cay của tiêu hòa cùng làn gió biển làm tăng thêm vị ngon của phong cảnh hữu tình.

*Hấp dẫn gỏi cá Cây Bàng – Kiên Giang*

Hà Tiên có nhiều cá ngon bởi đây là ngư trường gần, ghe tàu đánh bắt, vận chuyển cá về cảng trong ngày. Đã từng đến Hà Tiên, nhiều người vẫn không sao quên được món gỏi cá ở ngã ba Cây Bàng – cách thị xã Hà Tiên khoảng 5 cây số.


Người địa phương sành ăn bảo: cá Hà Tiên là “số dách” nhưng gỏi cá thì phải ra ngã ba Cây Bàng mà ăn. Cá ở khu vực Cây Bàng được lấy trực tiếp từ các ghe của ngư dân bản địa, còn tươi roi rói. Cá mang về làm sạch, thái mỏng và trộn với các loại gia vị, nước giấm đường, hành tây, hành phi, rau mùi… đã có món ăn đặc trưng của biển. Món gỏi cá ngon lành bởi mùi vị đậm đà, cá không còn mùi tanh. Nước chấm được chế biến có vị chua và ngọt. Gỏi cá có thể dùng chung với bún, rau gói bánh tráng hoặc chỉ dùng riêng. Nếu khách ưa ăn cá tươi thì có thể yêu cầu chủ quán mang ra một dĩa cá thái mỏng, một chén nước cốt chanh để “tái” cá. Thưởng thức gỏi cá kiểu này là “số dách” bởi vị ngọt của cá còn giữ tươi nguyên. Qua nước cốt chanh, thịt cá săn lại rồi chấm vào nước chấm, ăn kèm với rau, bún và bánh tráng. Chủ quán rất thân thiện và tư vấn cho khách nhiều cách thưởng thức các món gỏi cá sao cho đúng điệu.

*Chơi gì ở Kiên Giang ?

Ghé Phú Quốc thăm Bảo tàng Cội Nguồn*

Bảo tàng tư nhân Cội Nguồn đã được đưa vào tour tham quan Phú Quốc của nhiều công ty du lịch đưa ra chào hàng du khách trong và ngoài nước

Nằm trên một triền đồi ở thị trấn Dương Đông, Phú Quốc (149 Trần Hưng Đạo), bảo tàng tư nhân thuộc sở hữu của ông Huỳnh Phước Huệ với 2.000 hiện vật, trong đó có hơn 1.100 cổ vật đã được hội đồng thẩm định cổ vật của Sở Văn hóa – thể thao và du lịch tỉnh Kiên Giang xác định.

Những món cổ vật trưng bày tại bảo tàng có sức hấp dẫn rất riêng như bộ rìu đá Cửa Cạn được xác định tuổi đời 2.500 năm, những mẫu đá hóa thạch tuyệt đẹp như những tác phẩm nghệ thuật có tuổi đời vài trăm triệu năm, những mảnh sành sứ được vớt từ tàu cổ đắm ở bờ đông đảo từ thế kỷ 15-17, những đồng tiền xưa có từ vài thế kỷ trước…

*Nhà tù Phú Quốc hay nhà lao Cây Dừa*


Di tích lịch sử nhà lao Cây Dừa, tức nhà tù Phú Quốc, tọa lạc tại thị trấn An Thới, huyện Phú Quốc

Nhà lao này được xây dựng từ thời Pháp, thuộc xóm Cây Dừa trước đây nên mới có tên gọi như vậy. Thời Việt Nam Cộng Hoà, nhà lao Cây Dừa được mở rộng trở thành trại giam lớn nhất đương thời với tên gọi là Trại giam tù binh chiến tranh Phú Quốc hay Trại giam tù binh Cộng sản Phú Quốc.

Khu di tích ngày nay không rộng, nằm trên khu vực chính nhà lao cũ, có nhà trưng bày hiện vật xây hai tầng và khu trưng bày ngoài trời những hiện vật nguyên gốc và hầu như nguyên vị trí. Nhà lao Cây Dừa được công nhận là di tích lịch sử năm 1996 và bắt đầu mở cửa đón du khách đến tham quan. Nhà laoCây Dừa đã đi vào văn học qua cuốn ký sự lịch sử của nhà văn Chu Lai.

Chùa Ratanaransĩ (Kiên Giang) – Di tích lịch sử văn hoá cấp quốc gia

Chùa Láng Cát là một ngôi chùa Khmer tọa lạc ở số 325 đường Ngô Quyền, phường Vĩnh Lạc, thành phố Rạch Giá, tỉnh Kiên Giang. Chùa được nhà sư Riddhijaya cho xây dựng vào năm 1412, lúc đầu có tên gọi là Angkor Chum. Năm 1954, dưới thời trụ trì của đại đức Danh Hao, chùa được đổi tên chùa là Ang Kor Chum Wongsa. Đến năm 1961, hòa thượng Danh Ớt lại đổi tên chùa là Ratanaransĩ, người Việt quen gọi là chùa Láng Cát.

*Hang Dơi Phú Quốc*

Hang Dơi – một hang núi hiểm trở nằm trên ngọn Suối Tranh. Thác nước nơi đầu nguồn thật lãng mạng, từng mảng nước trắng xóa như xóa tan đi bao nhiêu nhọc nhằn của cuộc sống cứ tuông trào tuông trào không dứt. Muốn đến hang Dơi các bạn phải vượt lên đến đầu nguồn ngọn thác, băng qua những dốc núi cheo leo hiểm trở, đôi khi còn có những vị khách không mời mà đến trăn, rắn, rít…

*Suối Tiên Phú Quốc*

Từ thị trấn Dương Đông đi về ấp Suối Đá, xã Dương Tơ khoảng năm km, đến ngã ba rẽ trái, đi vào con đường đất đỏ khoảng hai km là tới chân suối Tiên. Tại đây du khách gửi xe và tiếp tục đi thêm một đoạn đường ngắn sẽ đến suối Tiên. Đường vào suối Tiên hẹp, nhưng khá dễ đi. Cảnh vật hữu tình, hai bên sim rừng mọc kín, đường uốn lượn quanh co giữa bạt ngàn rừng núi. Nhưng, có lẽ đẹp và thơ mộng nhất là từ tháng 12 đến tháng hai âm lịch hằng năm. Đây là thời điểm sim rừng chín rộ, những cô gái, chàng trai địa phương hò hẹn cùng lên rừng hái sim chín. Sim chín đem về ủ lại cho lên men để lấy mật sim. Mật sim pha với rượu gạo sẽ cho một loại nước lên men với tên gọi là rượu sim – một đặc sản nổi tiếng không kém gì nước mắm hay hồ tiêu của Phú Quốc.

*Câu Cá Ở Rừng U Minh*

Có thể bạn chưa từng thấy những con cá lóc 4-5 kg một con, cá rô to bằng bàn tay người lớn, cá sặt rằn 3-4 con một ký. Những ngày cuối tuần về U Minh Thượng sẽ thấy.

Về tới ngã ba Rạch Sỏi, theo QL 61 tới thị trấn Minh Lương, qua phà Tắc Cậu, đi theo QL 63 tới chợ Thứ 7, rẽ trái về ấp Cạn Ngọn, xã Thanh Yên, huyện An Biên (Kiên Giang) là tới Vườn quốc gia U Minh Thượng. Tháng 4.2004, vườn quốc gia này bắt đầu khai thác du lịch và mở dịch vụ câu cá trong rừng.


*Lưu ý*

 Đến Kiên Giang, bạn có thể đi cả tuần vẫn chưa hết những danh lam thắng cảnh nổi tiếng. Phú Quốc là hòn đảo lớn nhất Việt Nam, hòn đảo ngọc hiện đang được chú ý bởi những ai thích vẻ hoang sơ của nó. Nước mắm Phú Quốc là một thương hiệu nước mắm nổi tiếng không chỉ trong nước mà còn đượcquốc tế ưa chuộng. Nói đến Hà Tiên người ta nghĩ ngay đến Mũi Nai, nơi có những bãi biển đẹp nhất đồng bằng sôngCửu Long. Giá vé câu cá rừng U Minh Thượng khoảng 40.000đ/người/ngày. Tại đây bạn câu được bao nhiêu cá thì mang về bấy nhiêu.

----------

